# Help With Salt Coverage



## rpmlawncare (Oct 28, 2006)

I am wondering how much sq. ft. a 50lb bag of rock salt will cover, on average. Im having a hard time coming up with a way to figure out how many bags of salt I will need to cover a givin area. I do not want to use bulk salt at this time. Any ideas would be appreciated.
Thanks


----------



## REAPER (Nov 23, 2004)

Every thing is a variable in this type of question. 

What kind of spreader?
How thick is the ice?
Is it still snowing when you are ready to leave?
Is it a wet heavy snow and is really cold out?
Are there drifting area's?
How do the people want the salt? (just in driving lanes or entire lot?
How much car traffic?


I use 5 - 50# bags on a typical Wendy's parking lot if it has stopped snowing and I do it at 12 AM or later so there isn't much traffic.

I have used up to 10 bags on same lot during a heavy wet snow and temps were below 25 degrees.


----------



## rpmlawncare (Oct 28, 2006)

Thanks for the reply, I understand there are variables. What I am asking is this.....
I am quoting jobs, so I am measuring dry lots this time of year to get a sq. ft. area. I want to know how many bags I should figure on a quote. I have customers that want to know ahead of time how much the salting will be...they understand it will change from time to time. I just need to come up with a formula to use to "estimate" a price for customers.
Thanks


----------



## jcesar (Sep 14, 2006)

TO be safe, I usually figure, 1000sq ft for 10 to 15 lbs. But I usually get about 1200 sq ft out of the same lbs. Hope this helps. Spreader type will vary this tremendously. JMO


----------



## Runner (Jul 21, 2000)

For clean, dry, bagged salt, - this is about right on.


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

With every thing 100% right, the spreder, the salt, the weather so on, the salt company will say you can get 10,000 Sq ft per 50lbs. 

I say we can get around 5,000 sq ft, most of the time..

Are you charging by the App., or the bag, or what??
We charge by the 100lbs applyed or by the app depending on a few things.
by, the 100lbs is the safe way but it you charge by the app, you just got to play with the amout of salt applyed each time and it will even out. Also make sure they know if its real bad and you have to apply twice as much the you do, charge them for 2 apps.


----------

